# PRR T1 WOW



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

This is the third test run for an hour run (20, 45 min prior). The locomotive operated without a problem- running for an hour using 2/3 gallon of water, 1 tank of fuel (empty tank) and most of the oil in the reservoir (using a restriction pipe kept exterior oil a less in particular startup and clearing of cylinders). During this running session pressure ranged from 55 to 70 psi depending on axle pump, load and track (slight upgrade at point one in track).

The following were upgraded:
1) oil restriction pipe (through the next step is to run individual oil lines of different sizes per engine)
2) correction of cross head hanger and main driver bolt that was catching it
3) refit the rear cylinder piston head on to piston rod (silver brazed)
4) hone axle pump cylinder
5) hone cylinders
6) correct eccentric on rear engine that came lose resulting in loss of timing

Here is a highlight video of the hour run (chose HD mode when viewing):


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Great video. Does that mean with a little work we can have "synchronized running" tomorrow?


----------



## ChaoticRambo (Nov 20, 2010)

Great looking locomotive and train.

Glad to see you got everything working properly.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jim
Could be synchronized running while we are singing in the rain...


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, Nice work. Shame you had to rebuild an out of box engine. Not everyone is gonna be able to do what you had to do to get her in first class order.
Again ,she looks and runs good now.
So much for what you have to pay for an Aster.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

A group of us got together at I&EW (Thanks Dr Rivet & JoAnne)for a steam up to check out our T1 locomotives. There were three T1 locomotives a the gathering: 2 out of the box and our upgraded T1. The day started with a strong rain storm and throughout the day it was soaking wet. The combination of wet, leaves and the .6% grade made it a challenge for any locomotive. For us, we were lucky enough to have the only weather break with a 45 minute run in the sun between the wave of wet water (heavy rain and thunder once again after our run).

The overall review of the T1 from each of the one's running at this get together: thumbs up!!! Video (chose HD)


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Charles 

Nice video. Just wish the owner could have kept all the junk off the track. Too busy running his mouth instead of tending to business I guess. I like how you guys painted the rims on the drivers black. I also noted there wasn't much in the way of wheel slipping on the long grade even at low speed. Between the J&M cars and the cast Randall Pullmans you must have had 80-90 pounds of train running on wet rail. 

Hope you have runs like this at PLS next week.


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Charles,Great Video.Nice to see the T1 running at a fast speed on a Great Layout,Nice to have the broad curves so it can run fast.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice video. I like the start up the grade @3:34 , well-behaved, no slipping!


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I love the shots in the rain, a sign of real dedication. I find that running in the rain makes for nice steam plumes and visible pressure valve releases. Wonderful video.


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By weaverc on 27 Aug 2012 08:54 AM 
I love the shots in the rain, a sign of real dedication. I find that running in the rain makes for nice steam plumes and visible pressure valve releases. Wonderful video.
I agree with Carl, the running in the rain looks great. None of wre going to melt and the plumes look great.
Charles ,why won't my S-2 have plumes like the T-1.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some still pictures of our sunny day of running (NOT) at Dr. Rivet's yesterday. I brought out some Pennsy cars to be pulled by the T1. We needed the box car as an idler to get the couplers on the USAt cars to hitch on. 




























Sure get a lot of steam on a warm humid day. Good thing that there weren't any electronics in the engines.

Chuck


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Such dedication! Looks like a great time. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

Hallo MLS,
since today morning i am proud owner of loco #046

greetings from Austria
from derPeter


----------



## derPeter (Dec 26, 2010)

and so i have a question to the experts:



what is the use/the correct function of this item? closing one of the 2 chimneys? and why?

thanks for clarification
derPeter


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Ryan, nice video! Maybe, just maybe we'll have 5 at PLS this weekend.

More importantly, get rid of that lightning rod you were carrying around. For more than a century, golfers have learned that metal shafted umbrellas can be dangerous, even deadly. Look for one with a wood or fiberglass shaft!

Regarding my T1, the wicks were not in good shape, possibly because I used a CO2 extinguisher and they were all fluffed up. There must be a better way to extinguish a flame? Any ideas?

After tweaking the wicks, I got 75 minutes on one fill of alcohol and 3/4 gallons of water. At the suggestion of a metalurgist who shall remain nameless, stainless steel wheels on stainless steel rollers will cause more wear than necessary, so I ran it on blocks with no load. That's probably the reason for the longer run.

See you Friday,

Will


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Oh! Oh! Oh!...I think I know what that is for! 

It is for starting the engine. insert that part into the stack, insert the draft fan into it, turn it on and light the fire!


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

derPeter, the gadget is to block one of the chimneys so the suction fan will work when doing the initial steamup. Without the 2nd chimney being blocked, there would be no or very little draft created by the suction fan and consequently very little heat absorbed in the boiler. Alcohol and coal burners require a strong draft in order to work properly. Once under way, the exhaust blast and maybe a little blower will do the job.

On the T1, the suction fan can be removed at 20 lbs steam pressure as that is enought for the loco to work on its own. Because the steam blower is strong, 60 lbs is reached in only a minute or two after 20 lbs. is reached.

Hope this helps,

Will


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By gibs035 on 27 Aug 2012 09:46 AM 
Posted By weaverc on 27 Aug 2012 08:54 AM 
I love the shots in the rain, a sign of real dedication. I find that running in the rain makes for nice steam plumes and visible pressure valve releases. Wonderful video.
I agree with Carl, the running in the rain looks great. None of wre going to melt and the plumes look great.
Charles ,why won't my S-2 have plumes like the T-1.

Art
From my recall of my home state and the Hill Country rarely did we have any humidity, instead hot dry air. Most of the time very good plume has to due with humidity and dew point rather than the locomotive itself.

This photo was of the K4 on a summer run just after a humid and high dew point setting with a prior brief rain cloud burst:


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Speaking of PRR T1, once upon a time at PLS club there was a very impressive one with poppet valve and fully functional(now resides in Japan) I love the big chin Buick port hole front end!!:








e


----------



## Britstrains (Feb 24, 2008)

Would someone mind telling me the length of the T1 Engine length then Tender Length, I would really appreciate it! The Gauge One version that is haha.
Thanks,
Brittany


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Brit
Locomotive from pilot beam to cab back wall 24.5 inches
Tender 19.5 inches

Overall same length as the Challenger


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Britstrains on 27 Aug 2012 05:57 PM 
Would someone mind telling me the length of the T1 Engine length then Tender Length, I would really appreciate it! The Gauge One version that is haha.
Thanks,
Brittany 

Oh, so now we know who is getting a new engine. So this is reason for selling some goodies.
Congrats Brittany


----------



## du-bousquetaire (Feb 14, 2011)

To extringuish meths fires it is quite simple: I use an empty window cleaners spray bottle filled with water. Remember, alcohol likes to mingle with water unlike gasoline. That is why you can't keep alcohol too long because it will absorbe the water in the air. By spraying water on the burning meths you bring it's alcoholic content down from say 90-95% to such a low rating that it wont burn any more. It's that simple. I always have it around near the engine terminal, that's where people prepare their engines and that's where fires most usually occure. So far we never had a fire we couldn't handle that way.


----------

